# General 14" Band Saw from Sears



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about this particular band saw. I'm in the market and in Canada it's not easy getting band saws from the US.

I've generally understood (pun uninteneded) that the General is a reasonable band saw and the price is about right for me.

Here's the link to the saw....

http://www.sears.ca/gp/product/B001...623?ie=UTF8&searsBrand=core&mqnodeid=16364741

Any comments are very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ed......


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

You mean to tell me you can't buy General Tools in Canada where they're built. Is that kinda like living next to the oil refinery and can't buy gas?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

General brand equipment is made in Canada however the General International brand is Generals imported line form Taiwan. Pretty much the same band saw as most the other import band saws from Jet, Delta, Grizzly etc. They have a good reputation however. 

corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys, no I meant that to buy Grizzly (which was my first choice but a bit out of my price range) I can't seem to get in Canada....at least I haven't found a site yet where I can....

Ed......


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Ed, I was at Grizzly in Bellingham earlier this week and the G0555 14" Bandsaw is under $380 US which is about $370 CDN. The saw comes complete and will fit on the back seat of a medium size car. The G0580 is $325 US and is also 14". Grizzly is only about 25 miles south of the border. They might just be worth coming down from Squamish. I would have to stop at YaYa's Oyster Bar in Horseshoe Bay which would make the trip a few beers longer. -Derek


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Fibertech....don't see a trip to Bellingham in the near future...just too much going on....I also drive a Geo which is somewhat less than a mid-size car. I was looking at the G0555 saw as well.

Maybe this summer if I don't find a way to get one shipped to me. I don't think Grizzly ships out of the USA.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well folks, the bandsaw will be coming on Tuesday. I'm looking forward to a new toy....one that I hope will serve me well for years to come.

Yippee!!!!

Ed......


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Ed, Did you buy the machine in the picture? That looks pretty good. I really enjoy having a bandsaw around for the smooth, clean cuts. My Grizzly is very quiet. You will enjoy your purchase up there in Squamish. -Derek


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Fibertech,

Yes, the very same one.....

Ed......


----------



## RookieGuy (Mar 5, 2008)

woodchip7 said:


> You mean to tell me you can't buy General Tools in Canada where they're built. Is that kinda like living next to the oil refinery and can't buy gas?



Got a big refinery close to me. We get ours refined and trucked in from a thousand miles away.
Logic --- what's logical in the USA anymore>


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

RookieGuy said:


> Got a big refinery close to me. We get ours refined and trucked in from a thousand miles away.
> Logic --- what's logical in the USA anymore>


High gas prices according to the Oil Co's that which will go even higher.  



Ed, congrats on the new saw.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> High gas prices according to the Oil Co's that which will go even higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed, congrats on the new saw.



Thanks Ken,

In reference to gas and oil prices, google 'peak oil' and see what you think.

Ed.......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well folks,

My new saw is here (a couple days ahead of time), first task, make a rolling base for it so I can move it easily in my little 14' x 10' shop which seems to be shrinking fast.

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ed, congrats. Looking forward to some shots of it all set up!

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ed,

Good to hear you got it early. If I may suggest, look at Grizzly for their ShopFox mobile base. It might be easier than trying to build one.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats on the new toy, Ed. I agree with Ken on the mobile base. I thought about making my own for my jointer and it turned out to be cheaper and easier to just buy it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas guys but I'm all set....have the wood from pallets, bought the wheels, I think it will work fine but if not, I have your suggestions and will certainly consider them.

Thanks,

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Ed. Use it "SAFELY". We don't want another Harry (with split thumb).


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Congrats Ed. Use it "SAFELY". We don't want another Harry (with split thumb).


Hi Dave,

You bet I'll use it safely. Whenever I look at my hands I always realize these hands play the piano too, so when I'm working wood I am very careful. I've heard it's hard to play the piano with digits missing and don't really relish the experience so I will do as you advise and play safe in the woodshop.

Thanks,

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*Rolling Base is done.*

Hi All,

Well, spent some time getting a rolling base built this AM/PM....and it seems to work fine. The wheels might be a tad small, if so, I will get bigger ones but the saw isn't going to move great distances so it should be fine.

I've put a couple pics here just to give an idea of what the roller looks like....

Thanks for looking,

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks good, ED. That should work just fine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Ed..

Wheels look fine to me , 4 times the cap. they should hold 600 libs. or so.
To bad you don't have a router to put in a pocket hole to recess the wheels into .  and to get the mass of table down closer to the center of gravity 


======


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Looks good Ed..
> 
> Wheels look fine to me , 4 times the cap. they should hold 600 libs. or so.
> To bad you don't have a router to put in a pocket hole to recess the wheels into .  and to get the mass of table down closer to the center of gravity
> ...


Well, one of the things on this thing is that 2 wheels have brakes....if it was lowered, how would I access the break function?

Thanks BJ,

Ed.......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

curiousgeorge said:


> Looks good, ED. That should work just fine.


Thanks George,

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Details,details,details   you would not put the intire wheel up inside the hole...just a part of it,,,it would at like a pocket hole for a hinge, it's not the screws that hold it , it's the pocket hole that takes the load..

Most wheels have the brake lever on the lower 1/3 of the wheel...setup.

==============



karateed said:


> Well, one of the things on this thing is that 2 wheels have brakes....if it was lowered, how would I access the break function?
> 
> Thanks BJ,
> 
> Ed.......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like that should function just fine for you Ed.  Good job


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ, Ken,

Thanks both of you. I think I got what you're saying BJ. Well I'll try it like it is for now and if I don't like it, I'll see if I can figure out what you're suggesting.

Thanks again,

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*How it looks*

Hi All,

Here are a few pics of my new bandsaw....

Ed......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good lookin' saw Ed. I'm sure you are going to get hours of enjoyment out of it. I like the base with the shelf... extra storage. 

:sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bj. Why don't you show Ed how to put a brush on the lower wheel to keep it clean. If I remember right you have one on yours???? Thanks.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Dave, 

If you look closely at the pic, you'll see it comes with a brush on the wheel.

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Oh there it is!*



karateed said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> If you look closely at the pic, you'll see it comes with a brush on the wheel.
> 
> Ed......


Ok Ed. With my old eyes, I had to blow the pic up 400'/. to see it.  Really couldn't figure why it didn't have one since it was new. Love the fence.  Can you get the fence off without taking the blade off? Looks like it might fit my old Grizzly.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Now, all you ned is these

http://www.olsonsaw.com/cb.html

http://www.thisoldworkshop.com/coolblock-review.htm


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Ok Ed. With my old eyes, I had to blow the pic up 400'/. to see it.  Really couldn't figure why it didn't have one since it was new. Love the fence.  Can you get the fence off without taking the blade off? Looks like it might fit my old Grizzly.


Hi Dave,

Yes, the fence comes off easy, 4 screws hold the guides on and the fence is just the usual clamp down style. However, you would have to predrill another saw for where the holes in the guides are.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> Now, all you ned is these
> 
> http://www.olsonsaw.com/cb.html
> 
> http://www.thisoldworkshop.com/coolblock-review.htm


Hey Router guy,

I guess I'll have to get some....didn't see General there but I'm sure they have some that fit.

Ed.......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Good looking saw 

You may want to forget about the cool blocks (rub blocks) and just replace them with bearings ( you can get a kit from Grizlzly) that will fit your saw, it's just like the Grizzly band saw.

If you look at the higher end band saws you will see they use bearing not rub blocks..

Like the name (rub blocks) they do rub on the band saw blade or to say keep it running true and bearing don't wear out the blade...or take the edge off the blade.

One more note Dave said I should show you how to make and install some brushes to keep the saw dust off the wheels, it's big deal to keep the dust/chips off the tire(s) so it keep on tracking true..chips fall into the housing and drop on the tires and get inbeded in the tires and once it's in the tire it's real job to get them cleaned out without replacing the tire, but I will wait to see if you want to take a look at them.
Just ask and I will dig that post out of the file cabinet on the forum.

One more note, most of the higher end band saws come with them in place as a default items...but can make your own with two tooth bushes.



============


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

ED, if you choose to go the bearing route, check out Carter bearings also. They are supposed to be the best. They make them for all brands of bandsaws.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Guys,

_You may want to forget about the cool blocks (rub blocks) and just replace them with bearings ( you can get a kit from Grizlzly) that will fit your saw, it's just like the Grizzly band saw._
_If you look at the higher end band saws you will see they use bearing not rub blocks.._

Actually, you're right BJ, my saw has bearings...if you look at the pics it shows them.

_One more note Dave said I should show you how to make and install some brushes to keep the saw dust off the wheels_

Yup, again there is a brush on the lower wheel at least. Didn't see one on the upper wheel. Should it also have one, if so, I'd like to see that post if I can. 

Thanks BJ.

_ED, if you choose to go the bearing route, check out Carter bearings also._

Excellent George, I think I'll just do that since my saw has bearings already.....LOL, I'm not always too observant.....

Thanks George.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Now I see them ,, (bearings) my eyes are getting old ,the pictures look a bit fuzzy to me.and I was looking for a bigger bearing like the one on the back side of the saw blade..

If you have a brush on the bottom wheel that should do the trick, the top one is like a backup... 

=======


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Yeh, don't worry about the eyes on this one. My camera is a BlackBerry. 2M pics so it's not your eyes, it's the resolution.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*Some early cuts*

Just to show you that the saw works as advertised, I've cut a log to same width (well 1/2 a log actually, maybe the rest tomorrow).

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well,

I just took these pieces and the rest of the 'log' and created nice square finished pieces ready to work with. Don't know yet what I'm going to make with it but it was so easy I can see the bandsaw will become a major player in the things I do.

Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All,

I have 2 questions for you.

1/ When I put the fence guides on the saw, I noticed that neither of the '0's lined up with the bandsaw blade. I would have thought to use the ruler on the guide it should line up with one of the zeros. My co-worker has a Grizzly and he says his also doesn't line up to either zero. Can someone give me a clue please as to how I'm to use the guide ruler accurately? Thanks.

2/ Right now the saw cuts very nicely but I see I should release the tension on the blade once I'm done using it for the night. That being the case (according to the instructions) how do I know when it is tensioned right. I don't want to over-tighten or have it running 'loose'.

Thanks again,

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

You may want to check out the link below, some great tips to keep the band saw working at it's best..
Plus how to set the tensioned, I use a quick made jig block that fits the adjusting knob on the top back side..quick way to reset it once you turn it down for the night..
You will see a snapshot of it in my gallery 

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/06/08/podcast-22-buying-getting-the-most-out-of-your-band-saw/

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/category/podcast/

=============



karateed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 2 questions for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Thanks very much.....I have discovered there is a lever for de-tensioning the blade (came to understand that from the Woodsmith Video)....I wondered what that was for.

Thanks again....the videos are great...

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking band saw Ed! Congrats!

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Corey,

It works very nicely and I find it easy to use. There's a few things I have to learn but that's part of the fun. I found out the lever wasn't a saw blade tension release after all, it was for the belt that allows 2 speeds on this saw. That means I'll have to loosen the blade by loosening or turning the screw on top of the saw then retension it next day. Thanks to BJ I've watched a video that shows me exactly how to do that.

Ed......


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Ed,

I'm not sure where it's at but, I believe someone here on the forums created a jig for quick tension adjustment to their bandsaw. It looked like it was fairly easy to make. Also, I think there are a few "after-market" kits that do the same thing.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ken,

Yes, BJ has put that on his post (you know if it's a jig BJ has a hand in it). He has kindly given me instruction through his gallery on how to build it and I will do that.

Thanks Ken,

Ed......


----------

